# Red Sea Bike Parade



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Took a video of all the motorbikes from the Red Sea Bike Parade arriving in Abu Tig Marina yesterday. The bikes departed from Hurghada New Marina, rode down to Sahl Hasheesh then up to El Gouna and back. Two hours late but worth the wait. Hope the Facebook video link works:

Motorbikes Roaring Into Town!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151875527948255&set=vb.665383254&type=2&theater



And some photos too:


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

I watched them ride past my house on the way to Sahl Hashish. It was a great spectacle as they all rode slowly along the rode, over the speed bumps. Loads of people waved as they passed. The after party at Hurghada Marina was pretty good too, with live music all night long. Great effort by all involved.


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Five minute video of the whole event from Hurghada to Sahl Hasheesh to El Gouna:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151828933382381


----------

